# Booting an existing FreeBSD installation with memdisk



## bianster (Mar 30, 2010)

I've been attempting to use memdisk to boot an image of a FreeBSD installation on Eucalyptus. I've tried to use the boot only ISO as the initrd but using this starts the installation process when what I wanted to do was boot the kernel on the FreeBSD image. How do I use memdisk to boot the image? Are there specific files to copy, e.g boot.flp? Do I need to create a memory disk of /boot/boot and /boot/loader and use that as the ramdisk?


----------

